# GH for manuelli



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Just a quick question. I will be aquiring a manuelli here pretty quick and had a question about the hardness of the water. This will be the first time I've owned a manny before so I'm hoping to get everything right. All my params are great except the GH is about 100ppm and is slightly above soft. I know mannys are pretty stringent when it comes to water quality. So with that being said with some of you MORE experienced manny keepers wheres ur GH at and do you think it'll be fine at 100ppm. I know mannys prefer softer water. Hoping to hear some of ur fellas input. Thanks in advance.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> Just a quick question. I will be aquiring a manuelli here pretty quick and had a question about the hardness of the water. This will be the first time I've owned a manny before so I'm hoping to get everything right. All my params are great except the GH is about 100ppm and is slightly above soft. I know mannys are pretty stringent when it comes to water quality. So with that being said with some of you MORE experienced manny keepers wheres ur GH at and do you think it'll be fine at 100ppm. I know mannys prefer softer water. Hoping to hear some of ur fellas input. Thanks in advance.


i've kept manuellis before and to my experience they are not that delicate my water wasnt great my GH were 100ppm most of the time too and used to do water changes every other week and never had a problem i mean it's a piranha it has to be hardy by nature don't you think?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

true. They are made to adapt to different types of water in different south american rivers


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> true. They are made to adapt to different types of water in different south american rivers


I think it shoudl be fine, but if you are really serious, you could use ro water to soften it. Ro units coust a couple hundred though, and it wouldt really be preactical just to buy jugs.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nah I ain't goona be crazy about cause I see my GH dropped to around 80, so it's not horrible. My manny looks good and went through a long road trip 7 hours roughly.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

100 ppm is not bad at all. In fact it is beneficial for all juvi fish because it is healthy for their skeletal structure especially piranha.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

my lil fella isn't a juvie though. he's about 2 years old we're guessing. The guy before me had him 1.5 years approx...the GH has been between 80-100ppm and im not concerned. My manny has great colors and is very active and loves to gobble up smelt. He's slowly been picking off some danios i threw in there for him. I tried getting pics of him but he's jus too damn active for me to get a decent pic.


----------

